# [SOLVED] Keyboard That Can Handle Multiple Keys Pressed Down



## erisc (Jul 18, 2008)

While playing a computer game called Aleph One (Marathon), I’ve discovered a problem that seems to be inherent in all keyboards (at least it definitely is with the ones I’ve tested).

Sometimes I can press down as many as five keys all at the same time (and still have them all work). But depending on which key combination is used, there are times when I can’t even press down more than two keys at the same time. This does interfere with my performance as a player during gameplay.

Any ideas on where I might find a keyboard that will let me press down multiple keys at the same time? Or if such a keyboard even exists in the first place? I’ve been told by people I’ve asked personally that no such keyboard exists.

Strangely, a Logitech keyboard that went on the market well after my old Mitsumi keyboard can’t handle as many keys pressed down.


----------



## rootusercyclone (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Keyboard That Can Handle Multiple Keys Pressed Down*

this is called the ghosting effect. I would try and look at some higher end gaming keyboards, as these can allow up to 10 keys pressed at the same time (no need for more as you only have a 10 fingers). Try Razer http://www.razerzone.com/


----------



## erisc (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard That Can Handle Multiple Keys Pressed Down*

Thanks! Since your reply, I've been reading up on "Keyboard Ghosting". I'm going to do some more research to see what kind of keyboards I can find and see if I can compare them to the ones on http://www.razerzone.com/.


----------



## TheSherbet (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard That Can Handle Multiple Keys Pressed Down*

Also consider the Logitech gaming keyboards such as the G15 or the G19, I've got the latter and its brilliant so gaming or general use


----------



## erisc (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard That Can Handle Multiple Keys Pressed Down*

I've done a bit more research. N-key rollover (NKRO) is the feature that makes a keyboard immune to both key ghosting and key jamming. Another term that might help anyone interested in researching the issue is isolation diodes, which can be used in a keyboard matrix to implement NKRO. A sales representative at Fry's told me that all mechanical keyboards feature NKRO, but after some Q&A with an online seller, it appears this is not true.

After a bit of shopping, I decided to go with the Razor Actosa. However, after receiving it today I am quite disappointed. This is part of the product description:

"The Razer Arctosa addresses "ghosting" signal failure that occurs when you press multiple keys simultaneously on traditional keyboards. Selective anti-ghosting around the WASD gaming cluster on the Razer Arctosa allows more commands to be entered at any one time without the "ghosting" signal failure."

I thought "WASD" was an acronym and that the "WASD gaming cluster" was just another one of the extra hi-tech features I wasn't looking for but would be getting anyway, such as the:

Fully-programmable Hyperesponse keys with macro capabilities.
Slim Keycap Structure with Hyperesponse Technology.
Customizable software profiles with on-the-fly switching and 1000Hz Ultrapolling / 1ms response time.

With the exception of macro capabilities, I didn't know what any of these features were, including the WASD gaming cluster. So I just thought it was extra stuff I was getting as a bonus. Big mistake. "WASD" literally means the "W" key, the "A" key, the "S" key, and the "D" key...meaning only these select keys feature anti-ghosting!

God I feel retarded now. But I really have no one here to blame but myself. But what I don't get is that when performing certain actions, I'm actually able to use more keys on my old traditional keyboard! So much for hi-tech gaming keyboards.

I'm stuck with this one because "all sales are final", so now I'm considering getting the Scorpius M10 Mechanical key switch Keyboard. Does anyone think this keyboard will do what I want it to?


----------



## erisc (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard That Can Handle Multiple Keys Pressed Down*

I've changed my mind! I've done quite a bit of testing with the Razer Arctosa, and I'm happy with it after all. Even though it doesn't have complete NKRO, it gets the job done pretty beautifully for my control setup. I would actually recommend this keyboard, just as long as anyone getting it knows that it doesn't have complete NKRO.

Additionally, I really like the way the keys feel when they're pressed down. And since they're low and sensitive, it's ideal for switching keys during gaming.

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------

